# my MKv is going on pssh pssh



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

*my MKv is going pssh pssh*

this is going on








my MKv GLi










_Modified by glices at 6:28 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: my MKv is going pssh pssh (glices)*

I cant wait to check this out, Drew's been talking to me about this...well and Rob


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: my MKv is going pssh pssh (Still Fantana)*

can't wait!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: my MKv is going pssh pssh (harley06)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: my MKv is going pssh pssh (dorbritz)*

Need to treat that tank to a little polish lovin


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: my MKv is going pssh pssh (Still Fantana)*

cant wait i wanna see them on this weekend lol


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

install is happening next weekend!!!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (glices)*

wow, i feel like every vw in texas is going to be on air soon


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_wow, i feel like every vw in texas is going to be on air soon

Muhahahah


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Texas will soon be home of the state-wide air purge


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Texas will soon be home of the state-wide air purge









this...


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (audi666)*

DUET ALREADY CESAR!!! 
you've been waiting since before Drew talked me into air.


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

Señor Joel this install will happen soon... soon enough...
Texair the lone star state for AirRide... lol...


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wow thats going to be nice!


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Texas Mkvs doing work.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (AlexsVR6)*

im excited.


----------



## bambam69 (May 5, 2009)

should look sweet


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (bambam69)*

last pics before air


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

oh man... the day is getting closer!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (glices)*

nice!!! I got the same management sitting in the garage just waiting on the bags!!

Texair


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

there is part of me that misses my air ride... and there is part of me that doesn't haha... 
will look hot for sure!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*

Drew doing work:
























test fit








more work tomorrow in the cold!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*

damn so jealous








no air friendly peeps in Austin http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_no air friendly peeps in Austin http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

its NOT a long drive to Dallas...


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (glices)*


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

Looks good! No water trap?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (DubberNix)*

Art recommends you dont use them with their set-ups.
I'll post my pics here in a bit.
Thanks Cesar!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

In for more pics!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

awesome!!!


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

Much Much Thanks to you Drew, and Aj Thankyou for all your help!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (glices)*

looks so good... had to look at it again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (Morio)*

looks sick


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (f_399)*

hope mine turns out that well...All of these finished threads are making me anxious...how long did it take you guys to finish the install?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Residentevol)*

total it was maybe 9-10 hours?... i was just pretty much just watching drew and the other guys work


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (f_399)*

good to know so for someone not doing hard lines but still doing a first time install im going to guesstimate 2 days counting all of the beer breaks.


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_total it was maybe 9-10 hours?... i was just pretty much just watching drew and the other guys work









I bet there was lots of fried chicken consumed.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (whitepepper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitepepper* »_
I bet there was lots of fried chicken consumed.








HAHA, you know it! Dont forget the sweet tea.


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

I may have to pack up and move to Dallas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bambam69 (May 5, 2009)

car looks great! and work looks top notch as well


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (bambam69)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

Just ordered Airlift XL's from [email protected] will update with slammed pictures... hehehe... can't wait...


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (glices)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

crispy!


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

XL's just arrived!!! Thanks Will... they will be going on tonight and pics later tonight... can't wait


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (glices)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glices* »_XL's just arrived!!! Thanks Will... they will be going on tonight and pics later tonight... can't wait

You're going to love the XL's man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

Her Cesar good seein u again, cant wait to see this thing lower! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

these are with a point and shoot... sorry for the bad pics... Santi took some nice pics... he will probably chime in with those pics soon... can't wait to see them...


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

sick!
i saw some of the shots of santi and they look great
he will post em up tom
that passenger side will go down more when the welds on the notch are cleaned up!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Noice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Really lowwww. 18s or 19s?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

stunning... simply stunning


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_Noice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Really lowwww. 18s or 19s?

they are 19x8 fronts and 19x9 rears et35 all the way around


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (glices)*


----------



## 911vdub (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: (glices)*

I am almost done my install, I have 19's too and I just want to know if had to cut the inner fenders to tuck like that.


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

^^^ I don't have fender liners... except on the passenger side rear to protect the fuel stuff, hidden back there


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (glices)*

Do the fender liners removed add a significant amount of tuckage? I got another question for you how close are your wheels to the bags? I have the airlift xl's as well with 18x9 38 and 18x10 et 32 just curious to see if Im doomed for failure as I dont have my kit on yet...


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

i have 19x8 et35 i clear perfect ... i wouldn't know how close you would come with 9 though... there are a few other people on here running 8.5 with et45 and theyu clear just fine... i think you will be good.... as for the fender liner its just pretty much to clear without having obstacles in the way...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (glices)*

sexual http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

loving the NEWEST stance


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: my MKv is going pssh pssh (glices)*

dorbitz strikes again.... great work dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## swiftvision (Dec 28, 2003)

Any pics all the way up?


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

i will post some later!!!


----------



## swiftvision (Dec 28, 2003)

Sweet, also did you notch the frame?


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (swiftvision)*

sorry work ran late!!! i will take pics tomorrow... and yes sir frame is notched


----------



## glices (Oct 27, 2007)

*almost tucking 19" 3mm left*


----------

